# Funny Outbacker Sighting!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

So! I thought I was going to have a chance to meet Brit's ontour only to find out it was their old camper! Even more funny the family that owns it is from Nova Scotia and they thought outbackers.com was the manufacturers website! They couldn't figure out what the Brits thing was! Ha!

Explained what they were looking at and what outbackers was. Got to say they were tickled pink over finally realizing what that sticker was all about!

They are also prepared just in case they run into another outbackers that comes up and introduces them self by a screen name!

Hi Egregg57! Glad to meet you! ....err what was your name again eehh?

LMAO!!!!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

TOO funny!

OK, so if you see 'us', it might not be 'us'! The British accent tends to give _us _away









So glad you were able to enlighten them and our CURRENT camper will be in Maine at the end of August!

Ali



egregg57 said:


> So! I thought I was going to have a chance to meet Brit's ontour only to find out it was their old camper! Even more funny the family that owns it is from Nova Scotia and they thought outbackers.com was the manufacturers website! They couldn't figure out what the Brits thing was! Ha!
> 
> Explained what they were looking at and what outbackers was. Got to say they were tickled pink over finally realizing what that sticker was all about!
> 
> ...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

BritsOnTour said:


> So! I thought I was going to have a chance to meet Brit's ontour only to find out it was their old camper! Even more funny the family that owns it is from Nova Scotia and they thought outbackers.com was the manufacturers website! They couldn't figure out what the Brits thing was! Ha!
> 
> Explained what they were looking at and what outbackers was. Got to say they were tickled pink over finally realizing what that sticker was all about!
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Looking forward to seeing you up in Acadia! I am really looking forward to it! And its getting close!


----------

